# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  BlockPost 2009

## meir

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста, пользуется кто-нибудь этой программой. http://www.blockpost.info

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

Думаю, что ей никто не пользуется. Лучше порыть у них на форуме

----------

